# Anyone tried out the new 3M Fast cut PLUS - 50417????



## Guest

Its mental stuff and a step up from the 80349.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
http://www.miracledetail.co.uk.


----------



## Epoch

You'll have to excuse my 3M viginity, 

but does this one contain any fillers? 

I've read some do so have stayed away whilst i'm still learning


----------



## Phil H

not yet as i still have 80349 to finish, would you do samples?


----------



## Guest

I got a few bottles here!

Fillers? thats only in the old range!


----------



## Phil H

Whats it equivalent to in the Menzerna range?


----------



## haxbyscoobs

who sells the 3m stuff on here?


----------



## Phil H

haxbyscoobs said:


> who sells the 3m stuff on here?


Autoperfection sells a wide range of 3M stuff on here he may get this item in stock


----------



## kings..

i have used fast cut and fast cut plus, its an awesome compound for tired paint or orange peeled finish.. deffo a good product.


----------



## Phil H

i cant find much info on it, whats it like for dusting?


----------



## autoperfection

Yep the fast cut 50417 is mental alrite - big step up - removes heavy defects with ease and leaves great finish.
I think this new formula over the original fast cut has way less fillers than before. - Something 3M i belive are trying to reduce in there lineup.
The product code is 50417 
this will be on our site soon
I think this is like Menz PG
JIM


----------



## Phil H

Miracle said:


> I got a few bottles here!
> 
> Fillers? thats only in the old range!


If you do do some samples then please let me know :thumb: Just let me know the cost


----------



## Porta

How is it compared to the Trizact compund?


----------



## maesal

Very interesting thread !! and very little info about FC Plus in internet...


----------



## Guest

Phil H said:


> If you do do some samples then please let me know :thumb: Just let me know the cost


I got a few 1kg bottles here if you want to buy some...


----------



## maesal

Miracle said:


> I got a few 1kg bottles here if you want to buy some...


Is it available online?


----------



## Guest

maesal said:


> Is it available online?


No sorry, I am not a shop! I just have £6,000 worth of stock for me and my clients...


----------



## autoperfection

we have the fast cut in stock for sale on line


----------



## glyn waxmaster

*3m*

Hi Paul, yep using here too, i love the stuff


----------



## maesal

Miracle said:


> No sorry, I am not a shop! I just have £6,000 worth of stock for me and my clients...


I meant in internet, not if you sell the product.


----------



## Guest

maesal said:


> I meant in internet, not if you sell the product.


No, not yet, but maybe one day...


----------



## s1mmo440

maesal said:


> I meant in internet, not if you sell the product.


:lol: Think Paul just wanted to say how much stock he had for himself


----------



## Guest

s1mmo440 said:


> :lol: Think Paul just wanted to say how much stock he had for himself


Oui, I don't want to run out!!! :thumb:


----------



## maesal

autoperfection said:


> we have the fast cut in stock for sale on line


Interesting, I'll check your shop mate !! :thumb:


----------



## maesal

Miracle said:


> Oui, I don't want to run out!!! :thumb:


Hahaha :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Miracle said:


> Oui, I don't want to run out!!! :thumb:


i bet ur garage is a detailers heaven lol probs the house too!


----------



## maesal

autoperfection said:


> we have the fast cut in stock for sale on line


I'm using this pad for 2 months and it is incredible:










I don't know who makes it, but is amazing. The red one is very nice also, but the orange is amazing !!


----------



## Finerdetails

I have 3m fast cut, fine compound, polish and the machine glaze.

Its really only the imperial stuff which has fillers, but to be honest, having tried them to see how they do fill - they dont- much like any fillers, it just doesn't work.

I can use the polish grade for most defects, with the step uo to fine compound or fast cut only for the Audi BMW paints.

All have long work time, and the strong you go the longer the work time in my experience. Lack of work time results in some serious halograms if you dont break them down enough.


----------



## autoperfection

maesal said:


> I'm using this pad for 2 months and it is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who makes it, but is amazing. The red one is very nice also, but the orange is amazing !!


looks like ours:thumb:


----------



## maesal

autoperfection said:


> looks like ours:thumb:


It is from you shop !! :thumb: 
Here a pic with my Metabo:










I wrote you 2 emails :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Phil H said:


> i bet ur garage is a detailers heaven lol probs the house too!


Errr, yer, my house has been taken over bigtime, I now have a special drying and washing room in my house with a washing machine and dryer specially for microfibres! :thumb: I think I might employ someone to do my washing soon, its getting a joke, I have done 5 loads today already!


----------



## PhillipM

:lol:


Quick Gaz - pocket money!


----------



## dw0510

Damn gonna make an order autoperfection!


----------



## kk1966

This sounds like the equivalent of the Presta Ultra Cutting Compound.
Looks like i'll have to buy it anyway just for a tester seeing as my 3m order goes in tomorrow anyway 

Going to need a high top long wheelbase van soon just to get my gear in


----------



## A20 LEE

whats the 3M's equivalent to menzerna, ie

PowerGloss = 3M's
3.02IP = 3M's
106FA = 3M's
85RD = 3M's


----------



## stewie

I'm due to place an order with my local 3M stockist tomorrow or Wednesday, (for both work and myself as I intend to go with 3M on the Astra). Will deffo add that to the list! 

Thanks for that

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Most abrasive product first, least abrasive last... Not sure where the Trizact compound should be in this list, probable between 50417 and 09374.

09374 - Fast cut compound - White top
50417 - Fast cut PLUS - Green top
09375 - Fine compound - Black top
80349 - Extra fine compound - Yellow top
09376 - Machine polish - Light blue top
50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top


----------



## autoperfection

Miracle said:


> Most abrasive product first, least abrasive last... Not sure where the Trizact compound should be in this list, probable between 50417 and 09374.
> 
> 09374 - Fast cut compound - White top
> 50417 - Fast cut PLUS - Green top
> 09375 - Fine compound - Black top
> 80349 - Extra fine compound - Yellow top
> 09376 - Machine polish - Light blue top
> 50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top


Hi Mr Dalton

have you found a difference in the fast cut plus to the fast cut in terms of its abrasiveness as i found the plus to be slightly more abrasive but maybe not - i think it works quicker than the old formula.

JIM


----------



## Guest

autoperfection said:


> Hi Mr Dalton
> 
> have you found a difference in the fast cut plus to the fast cut in terms of its abrasiveness as i found the plus to be slightly more abrasive but maybe not - i think it works quicker than the old formula.
> 
> JIM


Hi Jim,

I am not a lover of Fast cut, better to sand it and use Fast cut plus...

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Office: 01892-618155
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk

Miracle Detail Vehicle Appearance Studio now opened in Kent. By appointment only.


----------



## Epoch

Miracle said:


> Miracle Detail Vehicle Appearance Studio now opened in Kent. By appointment only.


Oooohh now that's interesting


----------



## Alex L

I think the Trizact is equivalent to 3.02 iirc (think thats what Jim told me).

I much prefer the 3M 80439 to menz 106FA/FF or 3.01/2.

I've still not tried my Trizact or 50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top ones yet (ask me next monday though, as I will have by then)


----------



## Guest

Alex L said:


> I think the Trizact is equivalent to 3.02 iirc (think thats what Jim told me).
> 
> I much prefer the 3M 80439 to menz 106FA/FF or 3.01/2.
> 
> I've still not tried my Trizact or 50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top ones yet (ask me next monday though, as I will have by then)


Trizact is much more abrasive than 3.02, its gritty as hell too!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Office: 01892-618155
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk

Miracle Detail Vehicle Appearance Studio now opened in Kent. By appointment only.


----------



## Alex L

Miracle said:


> Trizact is much more abrasive than 3.02, its gritty as hell too!


I noticed that when I rubbed it between my fingers.


----------



## Guest

Alex L said:


> I noticed that when I rubbed it between my fingers.


3M works very differently than Menzerna, plus 3M works all the time in all weathers!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Office: 01892-618155
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk

Miracle Detail Vehicle Appearance Studio now opened in Kent. By appointment only.


----------



## Phil H

Miracle said:


> Most abrasive product first, least abrasive last... Not sure where the Trizact compound should be in this list, probable between 50417 and 09374.
> 
> 09374 - Fast cut compound - White top
> 50417 - Fast cut PLUS - Green top
> 09375 - Fine compound - Black top
> 80349 - Extra fine compound - Yellow top
> 09376 - Machine polish - Light blue top
> 50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top


just to confirm does 50383 contain fillers?


----------



## Alex L

Miracle said:


> 3M works very differently than Menzerna, plus 3M works all the time in all weathers!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> 
> Miracle Detail.
> Tel: 07788-441150
> Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
> Office: 01892-618155
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
> 
> Miracle Detail Vehicle Appearance Studio now opened in Kent. By appointment only.


It did break down very quickly i noticed, though comparing a product to another just by the way it feels between your fingers isnt the most scientific of examples :lol:


----------



## Porta

Miracle: I find the 80439 have more cut then 3M fine cut. 80439 is IMO comparable to Menzerna RD3.02, ie same cut and finish.


----------



## Phil H

Porta said:


> Miracle: I find the 80439 have more cut then 3M fine cut. 80439 is IMO comparable to Menzerna RD3.02, ie same cut and finish.


Its 80349! lol folk will get confused


----------



## maesal

I tried FC Plus today and I really liked it, nice working time, nice cut (I think, the swirls weren't very big), nice finish. Nice compound. :thumb: I used it with 3M 09550 pads. :buffer:


----------



## GlynRS2

I didn't think it was possible to bring out a range of polish/compound that was more confusing than Menzerna, but it looks like 3M have succeeded :wall:


----------



## maesal

Hehe, and the new Menzerna PO152 is coming...


----------



## Finerdetails

I prefer the 3m stuff, and have pretty much moved to it. I do find you have to re-train for fit the polish and its requirements etc, but once done its very worth wile.

Just got to get through my last 400ml of Ip now.


----------



## talisman

Throw your menzs out guys!!!............


----------



## drive 'n' shine

maesal said:


> Hehe, and the new Menzerna PO152 is coming...


I see they also have a final finish thats in between 106FA & 85RD - PO85 RE5


----------



## Phil H

theres just too much lol!


----------



## maesal

drive 'n' shine said:


> I see they also have a final finish thats in between 106FA & 85RD - PO85 RE5


I'm using 85RE5 for a long time, it isn't new. RD5 is designed for ceramiclear, RE5 isn't.


----------



## Bence

AFAIK, RE5 is designed for SR finishes...


----------



## Porta

maesal said:


> I'm using 85RE5 for a long time, it isn't new. RD5 is designed for ceramiclear, RE5 isn't.


Mario, you have not done your home work  PO85RE5 is designed for SRC, just like Bence wrote.


----------



## maesal

My god my friends I have to study harder !! :lol: 
I thought that the SRC polishes were: 106FA, 106FF, 85RD, RD3.01, RD3.02.


----------



## maesal

Ha ha, I revised my notes and yes, 85RE5 is for SRC:



> The Menzerna Final Finish PO85RE5 belongs to the new era of the scratch resistent paints compatible polishes. The RE5 is a final step polish, low abrasiveness, low dust and easy to work. You can polish for as long as you want, it wont dry. Designed do be used by machine.


----------

